# Pics of homemade goat treadmills



## Brinley B. (15 d ago)

I just bought a treadmill and need some ideas on how to make it a goat treadmill with wood and I want to see what other people have


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Welcome to TGS… sorry, my goats don’t have a gym membership. They have to go out and forage for their exercise 😂
Good luck fixing it up for them!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

My goats wouldn't like a gym membership either for their new year resolution but my husband's uncle made a dog tread mill . I don't have pictures but he used a mining belt (rubber belt they used in mines for moving coal our outside ) and two rollers and it was powered by a creek he had next to his house. Sorry wish I had pictures.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wellll before my daughters wether peed on the treadmill and shorted it out (don’t let them pee on it!) we just used a rope halter and tied them and started them off very slow. We stayed right with them so we could untie fast if something happened.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Years ago when my kids did wether projects we had a treadmill. My husband made a frame for it out of scrap wood. It worked great! The boys caught on quickly and we taught them they would eat their breakfast on the treadmill I want to say about 4 or 5 days a week? 
Here are some old videos... We let them eat as much as they wanted, and before they started to get full we would put a halter on them and tie it to the pallet that the feeder was hanging on and just supervise them. 
IF I were building this again, I would make sure that the 2x4 on the sides was on the inside of the vertical piece of OSB, that away they don't try to step sideways to get onto that wood, if they realize that is there, then they will make a point to try and get on it (if that makes sense).
Wether in the 2nd video was 5th place highweight at the state fair that year in a tough class! We were so proud of them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------

